# Super cheap flash for my EOS Cameras = $ 65 US Dollars



## surapon (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, dear Friends.
I am a lousy Flash on Camera Photographer, When I am lazy to set up the camera for the best Flash Exposure Photos.
I so lazy that 80% when I use Flash inside of the building, In the room with fluorescent Light, I just set all of my Canon EOS to " P " mode, and Set Auto white balance, Yes, I get 95% good-Great Picture in every times past 10 years.
Yes, I have so many Flashes for my Studio Lighting, Such as 580 EX, 580 EX II, 550 EX, Canon Flash EZ, Vivitar Flashes.
Yes, last week, I need another Flash for my EOS-M when I travel, and I do not want to buy the Big Canon Flash which cost $ 400 US Dollars. I research on Internet and Find that On Amazon, They sell " Neewer NB680/ TT 680 Speedlite E-TTL( MADE IN CHINA) for most of Canon EOS, just for 65 US Dollars, And I read the Good reviews too.

Yes, Just 65 US Dollars + free shipping, What the Hex, I order one, If I do not like, I just us as the Slave Studio Flash.
Yes, To day , after 4 days that I order from Amazon, My new Cheap toy, Made in China come.
Yes, After I test shooting compare with my Canon Flash 680 EX II = Yes, I Fell in love with this Neewer NW 680/ TT 680 Flash ( just for 1 hour Testing---Not Long time testing , Yet ). Almost same Flash quality of my dear old Canon 580 EX II

Here are the result of my testing.
Enjoy
Surapon

PS. 1 Big problem that I have---At the First time that I put on the top of Canon 5D MK II, The Neewer Flash do not work, and No communication between Flash and Camera.----I remove flash, and Clean the 5 contact point on Flash, and push them 5-6 timess, to make sure that good spring contacts. YES , AFTER THAT, I DO NOT HAVE ANY PROBLEM of this Cheapo + Great NEEWER flash any more.

PS-2 : Yes, The Neewer Flash same Powerfull as my 580 EX ( 58 m/ 190Ft. at ISO 100), and 580 EX II ( 58m/ 190 FT. at ISO 100). But Stronger than my Old 550 EX ( 55 M/ 180 FT. at ISO 100)

http://www.amazon.com/NEEWER%C2%AE-NW680-Speedlite-Camera-Cameras/dp/B00E3K94T6


Main Features of NEEWER Flash:

E-TTL II flash mode: easy and fast to snap special moments

Multi flash mode: easy to record a chain of fast-changing moves

High guide number: 58m/190ft (ISO 100, 105mm)

Auto/Manual zooming: goes within 24/28/35/50/70/80/105mm

LCD display: large size with backlight on and off

Flash recycling: 0.1-5s, compatible with external power pack

Advanced functions: FE lock

Reflection card, giving a highlighted point on eyes

Wide apcel, extending flash coverage to14mm, creating soft and natural illumination

LCD display: E-TTL

M, Multi: 8-step power control(1/1-1/128)

Zoom: 7-step auto/manual zoom(24-105mm)

Compatible with: Canon EOS-M, / 5D Mark II/7D/650D/600D/550D/500D/450D/400D Digital/60D/50D/40D/30D etc


----------



## surapon (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, To day , after 4 days that I order from Amazon, My new Cheap toy, Made in China come.
Yes, After I test shooting compare with my Canon Flash 680 EX II = Yes, I Fell in love with this Neewer NW 680/ TT 680 Flash ( just for 1 hour Testing---Not Long time testing , Yet ). Almost same Flash quality of my dear old Canon 580 EX II


----------



## surapon (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes, To day , after 4 days that I order from Amazon, My new Cheap toy, Made in China come.
Yes, After I test shooting compare with my Canon Flash 680 EX II = Yes, I Fell in love with this Neewer NW 680/ TT 680 Flash ( just for 1 hour Testing---Not Long time testing , Yet ). Almost same Flash quality of my dear old Canon 580 EX II

PS. 1 Big problem that I have---At the First time that I put on the top of Canon 5D MK II, The Neewer Flash do not work, and No communication between Flash and Camera.----I remove flash, and Clean the 5 contact point on Flash, and push them 5-6 timess, to make sure that good spring contacts. YES , AFTER THAT, I DO NOT HAVE ANY PROBLEM of this Cheapo + Great NEEWER flash any more.


----------



## surapon (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, to all of my Friends.
After 3 days and 2 night that I use this Cheap and GREAT NEEWER Flash with my EOS-M, 5D MK II , 7D , 1DS MK I, and 20D = Great/ Perfected jobs for all of My Camera include " P" Mode, AV and High Speed TV mode.
Yes, I highly recommend This NEEWER Flash for all of my dear friends.
Surapon


----------



## Old Sarge (Apr 22, 2014)

I appreciate your testing of all this less expensive equipment (and your DIY projects also). This would be perfect for a gift for my son-in-law who is getting started in photography and doesn't own a flash yet.


----------



## surapon (Apr 22, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> I appreciate your testing of all this less expensive equipment (and your DIY projects also). This would be perfect for a gift for my son-in-law who is getting started in photography and doesn't own a flash yet.



Thank you, Sir, Mr. Old Sarge
Thanks for your good words. Yes, Sir, this Great And Cheap " Made in China " Flash is great for all of us. BUT, This NEEWER flash love the new recharged Battery = Fast Recycle of each Flash, But will be quite slow after 100 Flashes usage.  
Yes, After 100 Flashes, If I want faster cycle, I must change another set of Rechargable Batteries.
Have a great day, Sir. Yes, IT worth $ 65 US Dollars than $400-500 US Dollars of New Canon 580 EX II ( In my Idea that not use 580 EX II as the Master or Slave unit)
Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, Yesterday, I go to take the Photos of Grand Openning/ Ribbon cutting at my Finished Project/ Northampton County Social Services Complex.
Yes, On my neck = Canon 5D MK II , EF 24-70 mm F/ 2.8 L with Canon Flash 580 EX MK II, on my Soulder , Canon 7D , with EF 70-200 mm F/ 2.8 L IS with Neewer Flash.
YES, I LOVE THIS NEEWER FLASH , And I give the grade = A ++
Plus Canon EOS-M in my belly pack.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, On my neck = Canon 5D MK II , EF 24-70 mm F/ 2.8 L with Canon Flash 580 EX MK II, on my Soulder , Canon 7D , with EF 70-200 mm F/ 2.8 L IS with Neewer Flash.
YES, I LOVE THIS NEEWER FLASH , And I give the grade = A ++
Plus Canon EOS-M in my belly pack.


----------

